# New Pen Drive



## GeekyBoy (Jul 11, 2008)

I planning to buy a new 4 gb pen drive. I have a max budget of Rs 750.
What is the best pen drive I can get within this price?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

Corsair Flash Voyager 4GB.....nothing at this price range can beat it


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 11, 2008)

At 750 ....U can get Transcend or Kingston 4 GB.
Go for Kingston.

Raising ur budget by 200INR will help u get Corsair Flash Voyager 4GB.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

^^dude, Corsair model I mentioned only costs Rs.750/- including tax and 5 yrs of warranty in India......Kingston or normal Transcend models can't stand up to the performance and vfm provided by Corsair


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 11, 2008)

Voyager costs only 675/- in here now


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

oh its only 675 now?!!......was 750/- when I brought 2 months ago


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

675 for a 4GB pen drive eh. I might get one considering that I currently roam around with a *16MB CF card and a card reader* (true story)…


----------



## chandu_datta (Jul 11, 2008)

*readyboost pen drive*

plz any one specify readyboost support pen drive for vista​


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 11, 2008)

readyboost is crappy, nad it dun give ny real performnce boost. Voyager Gt is radyboost ready nd is there in itwares.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

I noticed on ITwares they have a OCZ waterproof one. That seems nice for 1.1k…


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

at Corsair test center they ran a SUV over Voyager and put it in boiled water.....still no problem!!! isn't this rug design enuf???


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 13, 2008)

What???? Corsair Voyager in Rs 750 ? Are you sure ?

In Kolkata, they're quoting Transcend V30's for Rs 750 !!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 14, 2008)

Transcend Vseries costs much less here than Corsair products......


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Jul 15, 2008)

From where can I get Corsair Voyager 4GB in Delhi or Noida and for how much?
I searched npithub.com but no results were displayed so I guess its not available in Nehru Place.


----------



## uttamku@hcl.in (Jul 15, 2008)

GeekyBoy said:


> What???? Corsair Voyager in Rs 750 ? Are you sure ?
> 
> In Kolkata, they're quoting Transcend V30's for Rs 750 !!




u can get it for around that..in bangalore 2 GB corsai voyager costs around Rs.400/-


----------



## Manav (Oct 12, 2008)

Corsair Flash Voyager 4GB available in Nehru Place, New Delhi for Rs.450 with bill and warranty.
Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB available in Nehru Place, New Delhi for Rs.850 with bill and warranty.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 12, 2008)

go for Corsair, only Corsair Flash Memory give a meaning to Vista's Ready-boost.

Just got a 8GB Cosair as a gift in Office, its awesome.

can someone clear my small doubt.
Can Flash memories be partitioned?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 12, 2008)

Manav said:


> Corsair Flash Voyager 4GB available in Nehru Place, New Delhi for Rs.450 with bill and warranty.
> Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB available in Nehru Place, New Delhi for Rs.850 with bill and warranty.


OMG... Prices are so down..


----------



## pushkar (Oct 12, 2008)

omg i had bought flash voyager 4 gb for 950 in may.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 12, 2008)

Manav said:


> Corsair Flash Voyager 4GB available in Nehru Place, New Delhi for Rs.450 with bill and warranty.
> Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB available in Nehru Place, New Delhi for Rs.850 with bill and warranty.



Unbelievable


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: readyboost pen drive*



chandu_datta said:


> plz any one specify readyboost support pen drive for vista​



Thread hacker lolz^^

But ready boost is actually like, slowing down the comp.

Petting donkeys in a horse race is the right one


----------

